# Guy Help Please!ï¿½



## BlondieBaby6143 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm so crazy over this one guy Alex. Totally head over heels crazy. The ting is he dosnt notice girls yet, he knows i LIKE him, and i wish he did cause hes sooooo hot. Anyway, i had a boyfriend at the time but i can never work up the courage to call and break up with him and he would never come on aol so i could do it then. he came on one day and started yelling at me and warning me. we broke up now and thats ok with me (i didnt break up in school cause we dont go to the same school). i still love Alex and know cause he knows im so embaressed in front of him but i see him like 3 times a day. im friends with his little sister and go to the bus stop to see her and sometimes hes there. i cant work up the nerve to talk to him and plus im to embaressed. what should i do?ï¿½(dont tell me just to forget about alex because that wont work.)


----------



## BlondieBaby6143 (Jan 4, 2002)

P.S. Thanks a lot for your help and really didnt need to go ragging on all u guys







Keep smilin all the time!


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey Blondie, I was in a similar situation when I was in HS. I was in love with this guy who didn't even know me, I just thought he was sooooo cute!!!!! We had a mutual friend and thats how things got started. My friend had just told him that I was her good friend and I thought he was cute







So then he came over and talked to me and we hung out a few times. Things did not work out at all!! I had liked him for so long without knowing him that I made up in my head what he might really be like and then when I got to know him I was disappointed big time..lol SO I guess the the first thing to do, is maybe say something to his sister or if you have a mutual friend, see if you can get him to hang out with your friends...don't be shy, some guys like it when girls make the first move!! Good Luck


----------



## Shanteli (Dec 14, 2001)

Hey Blondie, Yeah, so as a general rule, guys like it when you make the 1st move...and when you think about it, you girls usually do...in one way or another. As Tamgirl stated, having a mutual friend tell the guy that you think that he is cute is a very good way to go...becasue then you would have made your move and then it would be up to him. Try it out and see what happens....or better yet just go up and talk to him...guys will almost never "not" talk to you when approched.


----------

